# 75 Gallon Looking for constructive criticism (Rescaped right side 4/1/09)



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

Here is a FTS of my 75 gallon in my office. I am considering entering this into the ADA contest this year and I was hoping to get some pointers and tips on which direction to take this tank. I'm not trying to win (obviously) but I would like to place in the top half. Thanks in advance for advice. 

Any help with trimming techniques would be great. I have a feeling I'm not trimming low enough as of now, but I'm still scared of killing plants.

Ignore the equipment, and lack of fish, for now.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow, very nice! I love the moss on the wood! I assume you are going to let everything on the left grow tall?

I see you have a CDP tank...any luck in breeding? I have ten gallons of them right now I'm trying to breed. I've only had them a week or so though, so I'm not expecting much yet.


----------



## LeTigra (Nov 25, 2008)

That is beautiful. I can't really ofer any constructive advice, I just wanted to let you know its beautiful - as I'm sure you're already aware lol

Is that Sunset Hygro in the middle? I absolutely love that plant and can get a decent colour without really high light but it just doesn't survive in my tank for long......

And I love the moss on the wood, thats really attractive


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

If this was my tank I would be putting some crypt wendtii in the center background and the right foreground to make the scape feel more cohesive. I would also replace the rotala in the left corner with some of the tall crypts from the right side.


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

@Phoenix I was planning to let the left grow out, yes. But I'm not for sure if it should be as tall as the right. Also, I have only had my CPD's for a few months, and I have not noticed them spawning as of yet, but I hope that they will soon.

@LeTigra Yes, that is Sunset Hygro in the middle. It grows like a weed for me. This is my first experience with ADA Aquasoil, and so far I am in love with it.

@Urkevitz Thank you for the constructive criticism. I like the idea of moving crypts to the right side of the tank for sure, but I'm not sold on putting them in the middle. I can see where that might bring the scape together though, so I might give it a whirl. The plant in the back right is Willow Leaf Hygro and it basically only has one height, too tall. I'm afraid if I put it on the left side it will hide my driftwood. I can see where the rotala may cause problems though. Too many varieties, and too many pinks/reds.

Keep the advice coming!

Ryan


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Thats willow leaf is nice looking stuff


----------



## lotekfish (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm...trying... very hard... to ignore...the equipment. OK, I think I've got it.

Interesting layout because the void is almost dead center of the tank which could be a distraction having such even symmetry, however since the driftwood and plants have different massings it ends up having a pleasing imbalance.

My only comment then about the scaping and planting is that I find the piece of flat wood across the back of the clearing to be distracting, it seems to much like a curb. If it was possible I would position it so it doesn't go completely across the back, and maybe stick up a little on an angle. Something to give the impression that the clearing continues beyond the tank.

Other than that, I think it's great!


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

@lotekfish Thanks for taking time to comment. I actually did not realize that my void was practically dead center, until I just read your post. My old visual arts professor would not be happy. Strangely it doesn't bother me either.

As for the piece of wood going across the back, it leaves me in a dilemma. It is part of the driftwood on the left side, so I figure that leaves me with three options. First, I could leave it where it is, which is obviously not optimal. Second, I could plant some crypts (or something) in front of it to disguise it. Someone already suggested planting some crypts in the center. Or third, I can pull the whole piece out and saw it off. 

It would be great to get people's opinions on the driftwood, and also opinions on the void in the center. Should I offset it? Plant crypts in front of it? Leave it?

Thanks in advance for any advice.

edit: Also I have recently developed green water. I have never had this problem before and I am not looking fowards to dealing with it. Seems like a diatom filter or UV is just treating the symptoms and not the problem. I'll try to get some more pics up soon.


----------



## James1986 (Jan 23, 2009)

I would say trim it up a little in the top right corner so it looks a little more tamed, add a couple plants for contrast color wise(more red?) maybe incorporate another foreground plant to mix it up a little, fill that void in the middle maybe with some smaller swords? not trying to be too critical just trying to look at things from a judges perspective , A real gem of a tank. keep on planting!


----------



## Kaylee Skylyn (Oct 17, 2005)

Lotek made some very good points.

I too found the center void very distracting, and the flat wood at the back was confusing.

I really liked the tall jungle on the right side, I would let the stem plants on the left grow up a bit more so them match, then let them slope slowly down, fill the center void and come to a low point just right of center (that would accentuate the great presence of the right side plants). Also would like to see something in the right foreground. With the great plants in the back the bear spot in the front right corner just begs for a little something. Nothing big but just a filler. crypts would do it but just keep the numbers down so that its not exactly balancing to the large number of crypts on the other side. Don't want it to be to symmetrical.

I also agree it could use a bit more of a red accent plant. Maybe place it to the left side to balance out the intimidation of the right side jungle? But you may have to play with that and see what works.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

I really think it looks awsone. Very natural. The flat piece of DW in the back would be fine and unnoticeable if your intake wasn't pointing right at it.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I think you've got a very nice setup, and good plant choices. The lines I've scribbled in is where I'd try and get the plants to grow. 
I'd let the rotala on the left side get a little taller, you've already got the thickness down pat. 
The Bacopa is just about already where it should be.

The Ludwigia (?) looks good too under the medium blue line, I would try trimming it about to the height that it is currently, but replant some tops to let it extend further left.

The plant under the red line is a good addition, let it fill in and extend further back in the tank. 
I like the anubias as well, once they mature to fill more area, they will fit in perfectly. 
Once the glosso matures and fills the foreground, the crypts won't look so sparse as they do now. 
The midground on the right side on top of the log looks a little scraggly. I might try yanking it in favor of letting the wood show, or maybe planting some more moss there. 
Finally, before you take your final pictures, I would groom the background plant on the right, to get all the leaves facing straight up. That will make it look less tangled up, and any leaves that are curling downward should be plucked.

Good luck in the competition, you've got a beautiful tank!


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

@ EBB All I can say is wow. Thank you so much for taking the time to come up with that sketch. I understand what you're saying perfectly. What do you think of replacing the needle leafe java fern on the right (in front of the wood) with crypts? The foreground plant is marsilea minuta btw.

@ everyone else, thanks for the replies and suggestions, keep them coming. I might try experimenting with crypt placements this week sometime.

I'm still experimenting with trimming techniques and timing so, hopefully I will get it down by the time the foreground fills in. Anybody have tips on trimming moss? 

Also I have fish now, 30 rasboras hengeli from Invertzfactory. The only problem is you can hardly see them through the pea soup. I am taking measures this week to get rid of the green water, hopefully it will be clear again by next week.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of crypts myself, they aren't a plant that fills in very thickly, which doesn't suit my personal taste. The pictures that you see of contest winning tanks all seem to have one thing in common, thick dense planting. If you can find some larger anubias species to fill that area, that would be nice. Otherwise, I'd try growing out the moss down where the java fern is living now. 

As to trimming moss, not much to say about it. I trim mine pretty close to the wood, this keeps the under parts of the moss from dying from lack of light, which will cause the moss to loose it's grip on the wood. Regular close trimming also seems to cause the moss to grow in a more compact manner.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

eyebeatbadgers has it spot on with trimming mosses.

get a sample of most of the "common" aquatic mosses (java, taiwan, flame, christmas, etc etc) and tie them all off to sticks and let them grow unhindered... they'll all look fairly similar (leggy, sporadic growth, not much "form" to them) now trim them down real neat and keep doing this when they get some length to them. After a few trims, you'll see the TRUE form of these mosses. (at least the gorgeous bushy, uniform we like to see in aquascapes)


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

I forcibly evicted the Green Water last week, here are the pictures to prove it.

The Battle Begins.









Two Inch Visibility.









Trusty Sidekick.









The Morning After.









After the Trim.









So the Diatom Filter is awesome. I would recommend one to anybody with green water issues, assuming you are willing to fork over the dough, about $130. But now I have it, and I can run it on the tank before taking final pictures also.

Unfortunately I have been unable to incorporate any of the suggestions that have been given, because of the low visibility issues, but by the next trim things will probably look a little different.

Thanks for reading,
Ryan


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

You really have an awesome tank! I'm sad that I missed it until now.


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

@ clwatkins Thanks for the compliments, you're not that far away if you wanna check it out in person. Maybe we can organize a meeting with all the Central KY planted aquarium hobbyists.

I need to post an update on this tank, maybe this weekend or early next week.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Bowles42 said:


> @ clwatkins Thanks for the compliments, you're not that far away if you wanna check it out in person. Maybe we can organize a meeting with all the Central KY planted aquarium hobbyists.
> 
> I need to post an update on this tank, maybe this weekend or early next week.


Yes, I was thinking of the group as well. What kind of plants do you currently have?


----------



## leafshapedheart (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello..,

Just wanted to say; I really like it! It looks very natural. Other than letting the plants grow a little, There isn't much I would change. I think a quick fix to your log showing would be to add some Java moss to it, or attach an anubias or other plant whose roots will wrap around. In trying to make my tanks look natural, I have struggled with one thing, which is my "Feng Shui" attitude of balancing design. But following this principle has only served to make my attempts at recreating Nature look too contrived. I would not necessarily try to balance one side with the other. In all honesty as well, I really don't mind the log showing except that the equipment is so visible behind. I think a clear spot in the centre breaks it up a little, gives the eye something to look at besides greenery. What would be really nice would be if you could replace that small log with something a little taller and more branching, especially if you have no options to move the equipment.

Good Luck in the Contest! I would definitely enter if I were you.
leafshapedheart


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's an updated pic taken right after a trim. I'll move the equipment out for pics one of these days.









@ leafshapedheart: I'm thinking anubius nana would look great in front of the log, maybe tie the whole thing together.

A couple more pics.



















As usual, any comments or suggestions are appreciated.

Ryan


Edit: Currently the stocking of the tank is 25-30 rasbora hengili, I'm concerned that the fish don't have enough presence for my Contest photograph. Any suggestions on whether I should add more hengili, or any other fish to the tank?


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Its certainly looking its best. Good job. I would take out the filter pipes, particularly the one in the middle of the tank before taking a photo. It would look a lot nicer! Can you move the center one to the right behind the plants so its out of view?


----------



## urban guerilla (Feb 11, 2009)

Beautiful tank. I like the overgrown look. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## chevybow (Feb 10, 2009)

*Beautiful Tank*

Can you tell me what kind of lighting you have and what kind of fertilizer and any other thing to help me on my way to a tank like yours.. Thanks Donny:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

If I get the time this weekend, I'm going to attempt a trial run on the photography for the contest. So there should be some decent pics up next week if all goes as planned.

@ urban gorilla, Thank you so much for the compliment, it means a lot when someone takes the time to speak up just to acknowledge the time and care I've put into my first serious aquascape.

@chevybow, The light is the 48" T5 Solar from Catalina Aquariums. It is a very good deal for a high quality light fixture. Many others on the forum will attest to the great price they have on the 48" fixture, it seems to be perpetually on sale. I used ADA Aquasoil for the substrate, and I dose ferts once a week on a slimmed down EI schedule.

Link for the light fixture:
http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/pro...=1423&osCsid=fc4c8b4535e3f64a2982fedb8c0a7dd2


----------



## chevybow (Feb 10, 2009)

*tank*

Thanks for the reply, I have a 4 tube catilina light and at the present just useing 2 bulbs. I have co2 and just hope to some day have a tank as nice as yours. I got some pre mixed fert from GLA, id that what you are using???Thanks Donny


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Feb 3, 2009)

The tank looks great. Did you replace the 2 actinic bulbs? It looks like you are using an FX5 for your filtration and just a bubble ladder to diffuse your CO2?

I love your java and windelov ferns. Have you ever dosed with Excel, and if so, do you notice any negative effects on ferns? I am also impressed at how you have glosso growing in the shadows (prior to the trim). I always thought they were very light demanding.


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

@ chevybow: I got my ferts from Rex Grigg, I think GLA sells the same packages as Rex.

@Dmax: I'm using two 10k bulbs and two 6500 bulbs. Catalina swtiched the actinics for free. I am using a bubble ladder for Co2 dispersion, lame I know. I bought a reactor from Rex also, but have honestly been too lazy/busy to install it. I am using an FX5 for filtration, I own four of them, (there are 3 on my 265) and I love them. Extremely quiet, and extremely easy to maintenance in my experience.

I have never dosed Excel in this tank, and it is not glosso, but marsilea minuta. Great carpet plant.


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

New pics as promised.




























As you can see, I took off the black background for these images. Thoughts on that? Also I have dark spot due to the cross brace on my 75...no real ideas on how to remedy that.

Any comments or suggestions are appreciated as always.

Ryan


----------



## triazole (Aug 26, 2008)

Congrats on the beautiful, lush green growth (with shades of red). I think the pictures speak for the improvement over the past two and a half months. I won't try and point out the strong points of the scape, as those won't help you. So, I'll put in a few bad words (and please remember, this is coming from someone who's not scaped a single tank worth showing till date )...
-the right side has a tangled look to it, compared to the neat and balanced left side, hence creating an imbalance in the overall scape. i think the ferns in the driftwood hollow on the left would fill in and take care of the issue. 
-the transition from foreground to midground is too abrupt on the right side (the vertical stems stand out too much. this issue has been deftly handled everywhere else). my suggestion would be an angled piece of driftwood with anubias (to create a bridge between the anubias on the right and the one in the centre)

overall, i think this scape is wayyyy beyond my league, and is very very pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

@triazole: Thanks for the words of encouragement. I think you nailed what's been bothering me about this scape. The transition between the rotala pusilla and the forground on the right is two harsh. Good eye and good suggestion. 

I've only been into planted tanks seriously for a year now, it's not out of your reach, it just takes some research and a good community like the planted tank.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

beautiful plants but in terms of design, it isn't very dynamic. The main issue is that your tank is divided straight down the middle and 2 exact mass balanced on either side (Symmetrical). It's pleasing, but not very dynamic.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

That sure is a nice aquarium. I'm not an aquascaper, but I think that your aquarium would look better without any red plants. Stay with the green colors.


----------



## CLASSIC (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice tank and set up! All i hear is good things about catalina lights (wish i had them ). Maybe some purple plants rather than red would be a nice addition. Like Purple bamboo, aromatica or Sao Paulo.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

LeTigra said:


> Is that Sunset Hygro in the middle? I absolutely love that plant and can get a decent colour without really high light but it just doesn't survive in my tank for long......


I had the same problem with Hygro sunset the 1st. I added KNO3 and flourish comprehensive and now, even though I have low lights, it grows in my tank now.

I love love the tank.roud: I have been looking for example of placement of the Hygro sunset for it is a bit of a wild plant.

I am a newbie to aquascaping though. You could also post it at aquascaping world for opinions from experienced aquascapers. They critique things I don't see.


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

this tank is amazing. this is my kind of tank. check out mine its kinda sorta like this tank, but no where near as good! i really like the glosso path, and the ferns are a nice touch. ur so good at trimming btw, really nice tank!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Bowles42 said:


>


The Hygro Sunset seems to have lost its color. It would probably come out if you dosed with Flourish comprehensive or CSM+B.

BTW there is going to be a wenibar on the golden ratio for aquascaping. Perhaps this will help you give the wow factor as mistergreen was talking about.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I guess I should explain my review a bit more.. 
Here are some quick photoshop sketches of what you could have.


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

@ hilde and mr. green

I see what you guys are getting at, and I have to agree. I appreciate the Photoshop mock ups, I was going to try and do that this morning. 

Haven't decided which of the three I like best, or if I like my original design. I'm not sure either addresses the golden ratio issue. I think to achive it I would have to move the left side more towards the center.

Also, I'm not for sure how much change I can get away with and still have the thing looking decent by photo time.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I think the easiest way to get things off centered is move the wood to the right where the red plant is and put the red plant to the left of the wood.
Also the anubias are barely visible. Perhaps it would be better to bunch them together around the wood.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Very nice tank set up  And it does look great! I'm I new to all this aquascaping stuff but I love designing, and planing to do a little aquascape in my 10 gallon. 
I like what mistergreen did with photoshop on the first picture. 
I also think that a little trail would look nice going down the middle turning to left or right, that way it will look like a forest trail and give some depth to the whole picture. 
But it probably will requer quiet a bit of work at this point. I love your tank I hope that my plants will grow as nice. Good luck with the competition


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

you guys can use this app to mess around with you tank design
http://2noodles.com/tank/organizer.html

I'm reworking this to make it easier to add new plants, driftwoods etc.. But only if I can find some time.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for that link mistergreen I never though that there was such a thing, I just spend like an hour or more couple of days ago with my color pencils drawing my aquascape plan, I like drawing and painting but this looks like a lot of fun. Now I think I will just live beside my computer LOL


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

Went for the rescape of the right side. Let me know what you guys think. Ignore the equipment for now.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, it looks incredible!


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

that glosso carpet is just amazing, i like the right side, its unique, nice wood placement as well


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments, and it's not glosso, but marsilea minuta.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I never noticed this thread before and I have to say I'm sorry I missed it. From the beginning, you have a fantastic looking scape. The most recent rescape is even more stunning! I'm curious what the plant you had in the back right corner before the rescape.


----------



## triazole (Aug 26, 2008)

ohhhhhh....i was speechless for a while, and just kept on staring...i was wondering how you'd pull off the rescape, and i have to say, exceptional work...
but as usual (and i'm sure you know), there can be points raised - 
- there's a sharp drop coming in from the left side, as if the eyes fall flat, and then pick up again on the right side...some sort of transition would be nice...maybe the green plant next to your intake would help ease the transition angling down...
-the driftwood and rocks on the right are a nice touch in the midground. 

overall, superb job...i think the job's almost done.
-


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Bowles42 said:


> Went for the rescape of the right side. Let me know what you guys think. Ignore the equipment for now.


nice tank.. I'm upgrading to a 75 soon and hope mine looks that good. I'm going to try something unique and different if possible in this hobby.


----------



## triazole (Aug 26, 2008)

how about using a bright glow in the empty space at the bottom, and then diffusing it upwards? (just a thought)


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

I think a black background on the glass would make the plants
pop twice as much and make the empty spot in the middle blend better.

I always paint the back of my tanks flat black.
Just do not get ever seeing the wall behind the tank, ruins it for me.

Just a thought.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

rbarn said:


> I think a black background on the glass would make the plants pop twice as much and make the empty spot in the middle blend better.
> 
> I always paint the back of my tanks flat black.


I agree with the black. I painted a 10 gallon tank and regretted it. Now I use black fabric. It wouldn't stay taped to the tank so I taped onto some plexi-glass, which I found, then taped the plexi glass to the tank. Thus material is between the tank and plexi-glass. You could do the same with poster board. This way you can easily change it.

BTW what are the plants in your tank?
I hope you keep the vals on the right.
http://img70.imageshack.us/img70/1561/january09zy3.jpg 

I think when my vals grow out I will put them on the left of my tank, as you have them on the right, with the Hygro sunset in front.


----------

